# For those of you having a rough morning on USMB.. Here are some



## Shogun

puppies


----------



## strollingbones

you can smell the puppy breath


----------



## Shattered

Now why did I expect a rabid little pitbull at the very end?


----------



## Abelian Sea

>



Teh winnar.



> Now why did I expect a rabid little pitbull at the very end?



[rawr]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/rawr]


----------



## Shattered

Abelian Sea said:


> Teh winnar.
> 
> 
> 
> [rawr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/rawr]



LOL!!!! I love it when they're so pudgy they can barely walk.


----------



## jillian

bump so we have cute puppies on a beautiful spring friday morning


----------

